# Revlon Hair Dyes?



## hxpe (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey girls,
I'm trying to dye my hair a DARK brown color with auburn in it as well and a person whom i take a class with recommended the Revlon dyes. 
i was wondering if any of you had experience with them? do they last without fading away in a few weeks?

here are the dyes i found. im planning on mixing a dark brown with an auburn color.
i was planning on using the colorist dyes but then im not sure if i should use that or colorsilk?





any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## bella_and_divin (Dec 17, 2008)

I've actually used the Revlon ColorSilk in #48 Burgundy before and I had dark brown hair after I died it was just as dark but you could see the burgundy color in sunlight if thats what your looking for. I personally wanted a more vibrant red and went with a Garnier color cant remember the color it was number 69 and i loved it. That was a dark red but it was more dark red then brown.


----------



## hxpe (Dec 18, 2008)

i bought a dark brown revlon colorist and a loreal deep burgundy color
im not sure s to how i should go mixing it though.
does anyone have experience mixing dyes?


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 18, 2008)

i actually love color silk, i just used it but i use a blonde shade.i know a lot of people will knock it - probably because it's sooo cheap - but i like it. the conditioner it comes with is horrible, though but it colors very well.


----------

